# [RISOLTO] Krename e plugin MP3-Info

## VegetaSSJ5

Salve a tutti. Cazzeggiando su portage ho scoperto questo utilissimo programma per rinominare automaticamente i files. Mi sarebbe moooooooolto utile per gli mp3. In effetti andando sul sito del programma e guardando le features (http://www.krename.net/Features.12.0.html) Ã¨ riportato a chiare lettere che supporta un certo plugin MP3-Info, quindi semprerebbe proprio il rpogramma che fa al caso mio. Ho installato Krename ma non so come fare a fargli vedere le informazioni dei tag degli mp3. Qualcuno che lo ha giÃ  usato puÃ² illuminarmi? Grazie.Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Sun Jun 10, 2007 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Avevo il tuo stesso problema, ho installato krename e mi sono letto le informazioni che dava l'ebuild ...

```
 * Please note that KRename can use KDE's file information plugins as they're

 * available, so you might want to install one or more of the following ebuilds:

 * kdeaddons-kfile-plugins, kdeadmin-kfile-plugins, kdegraphics-kfile-plugins,

 * kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins, kdenetwork-kfile-plugins, kdesdk-kfile-plugins.

```

Se ti interessa rinominare solo gli mp3 allora ti devi installare kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins e poi segui il manuale di krename (scaricabile dal sito).

Magari hai già risolto da tempo ma in ogni caso direi che adesso si può anche aggiungere [risolto] al titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Avevo il tuo stesso problema, ho installato krename e mi sono letto le informazioni che dava l'ebuild ...
> 
> ```
>  * Please note that KRename can use KDE's file information plugins as they're
> 
> ...

 

sì in effetti ho risolto installando easytag!  :Smile: 

grazie comunque per la dritta!  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

> Magari hai già risolto da tempo ma in ogni caso direi che adesso si può anche aggiungere [risolto] al titolo 

 

sì in effetti ho risolto installando easytag!  :Smile: 

grazie comunque per la dritta!  :Wink: [/quote]

e di che ? mi spiace solo essere arrivato così in ritardo ...

usando la sua integrazione con kde puoi tirare fuori informazioni da musiche, immagini, torrent, sorgenti e molto altro ancora, è veramente incredibile ...

Se hai tempo ti consiglio di darci un'occhiata (se ti servisse ancora qualcosa del genere).

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao.

E' possibile rinominare i file mp3 in base ai loro tag?

----------

## lucapost

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> E' possibile rinominare i file mp3 in base ai loro tag?

 

easytag lo fa.

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ciao.
> 
> E' possibile rinominare i file mp3 in base ai loro tag? 
> 
> easytag lo fa.

 

Ho trovato kid3 (uso kde).

Ora provo questo.

Grazie

----------

